# Repticon Sarasota



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Herp show at Robard Arena on Fruitville Rd this weekend, anyone going to attend? Bill, Dom? Beachbabe, maybe you could take a break from your Manderin Chinese Language immersion classes for a day?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry, cant make this one, too many critters to care for at the moment, Bill


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Just got back...unbelievable all the Histo's and Sylvaticus were males.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Your so funny Mark.....seriously, how was the show?

There is one in Timmonium, the site of the 'old' IAD put on by the same group....so I'm wondering how good of a job they do??

S


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Actually it was a nice little show, Repticon has a good sponser in exo Terra (lots of door prizes), there were about 20 vendors with mostly snakes and leopard geckos. A nice orchid guy there and 1 Tampa company with a few frogs. a nice "clean" little show.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Lots of bumble bee toads, as low as $10.


----------

